# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Minder geld voor speciaal onderwijs

## Luuss0404

*Minder geld voor speciaal onderwijs*
_maandag 25 oktober 2010_
Er komt minder geld voor kinderen die moeilijk kunnen leren. En dat terwijl zij eigenlijk extra aandacht nodig hebben. Vaak moeten zij naar een speciale school.
Danny heeft PddNos, een vorm van autisme. Hij vindt het moeilijk om te leren op een gewone basisschool. Daarom wil hij naar een speciale basisschool. Daarvoor staat hij op de wachtlijst. Maar dat is eigenlijk geen goede oplossing. Vanavond zie je een reportage over Danny in het Jeugdjournaal.
PddNos is een vorm autisme. Bij autisme werken je hersens een beetje anders dan bij andere kinderen. Aan de buitenkant zie je er niets van, maar binnenin is het heel erg druk. Als je autisme hebt, komt alles tegelijk binnen. Je moet je voorstellen dat je een puzzel aan het maken bent en iemand gooit er steeds weer nieuwe stukjes bij. Of opeens een hele hoop.
*Boos*
Daar kan je boos van worden, of juist heel stil van in een hoekje gaan zitten. Samen spelen is vaak moeilijk, omdat kinderen met autisme gezichtsuitdrukkingen bijvoorbeeld niet zo goed begrijpen. Of dingen die je zegt heel letterlijk nemen.
*Hulp*
Ieder kind met autisme heeft weer andere dingen waar ze moeite mee hebben of juist heel goed in zijn. Er zijn hele slimme kinderen met autisme, maar ook kinderen die gewoon goed kunnen leren of minder goed. Maar allemaal hebben ze een beetje rust en regelmaat nodig. En soms een beetje hulp. Daarom zitten veel kinderen met autisme op het speciaal onderwijs. Tenminste als ze een plek kunnen vinden.
_(Bron; NOS Jeugdjournaal)_

*Scholen speciaal onderwijs Noorden tjokvol*
GRONINGEN - De scholen voor speciaal onderwijs in Noord-Nederland zitten overvol. Als gevolg hiervan moeten kinderen die speciaal onderwijs nodig hebben langer op een reguliere school blijven, of worden ze op een school ver van huis geplaatst. 
Als de trend doorzet, moet er eind dit jaar zelfs 'nee' verkocht worden aan nieuwe leerlingen, meldt het Regionaal Expertisecentrum Noord-Nederland (RENN4) vrijdag. RENN4 telt tien scholen voor speciaal onderwijs in de drie noordelijke provincies.
Volgens RENN4 heeft meer dan de helft van de scholen nog maar een beperkt aantal plaatsen beschikbaar. Vijf scholen hebben al helemaal geen plek meer voor nieuwe leerlingen. RENN4 vreest aan het eind van het jaar vol te zitten. In het ergste geval zijn de problemen van een leerling zo groot dat ze niet meer op een reguliere school kunnen blijven en dat een kind noodgedwongen thuis komt te zitten, zegt een woordvoerster.
De overvolle scholen zijn volgens de organisatie mede het gevolg van bezuinigingen. Er is minder geld voor begeleiding van kinderen met een 'rugzakje' in het regulier onderwijs. Hierdoor zijn er steeds meer kinderen die niet langer in het regulier onderwijs functioneren en noodgedwongen moeten doorstromen naar het speciaal onderwijs.
Toch speelt het probleem vooral in het Noorden en in Rotterdam, zegt RENN4. Een verklaring daarvoor is er vooralsnog niet, aldus de woordvoerster. Wel noemt ze het opvallend dat de aanwas uit achterstandsgebieden het grootst is. 
_(Bron; telegraaf.nl 10 oktober 2010)_

----------


## Ronald68

Vind ik een moeilijke stelling.
Eerst eens minder snel stempelen lijkt me en langer mee blijven draaien in regulier onderwijs. Ook als ouder wat meer aandacht aan je kind besteden denk ik.
Maar ik kan makkelijk praten die van mij zijn alleen maar gewoon druk en af en toe klaar om achter het behang te plakken  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Mijn broertje (diagnose PDD-NOS) werd op basisonderwijs ondergesneeuwd en hij kreeg echt alle aandacht hier thuis, daarnaast elke dag na school kreeg hij fysiotherapie, ergotherapie, zwemles (voor zijn motoriek) of gesprekken met een kinderpsycholoog. Op speciaal onderwijs werd hij echter niet geplaatst omdat hij te slim was qua iq en er te weinig plekken waren en zijn. Hij moest dus regulier onderwijs volgen en daar werd hij enorm gepest en niet begeleid door school. Daarna 1e en 2e klas wel op speciaal onderwijs maar die school deed alleen groep 1-8 en 1e en 2e klas. Daarna regulier onderwijs en weer geen begeleiding, vmbo heeft hij met heel veel moeite gehaald, mbo opleidingen erna zijn gefaald. Nu wordt hij weer afgewezen voor speciaal mbo onderwijs omdat zij geen passende opleiding hebben, advies is regulier onderwijs met pgb voor ondersteuning op school zelf, maar pgb wordt momenteel niet meer uitgegeven. Nu kan hij via zijn psychologe misschien een werkervaringsplek krijgen op een vstiging van Lentis (soort GGZ) en anders moet hij via UWV een sociale werkplek krijgen... 
Ik denk dat het ook door een groot deel komt doordat de klassen steeds groter worden en een leraar of lerares daardoor weinig individuele aandacht kan geven als een kind ergens moeite mee heeft, of dat nu is met rekenen of taal of concentreren of met plannen van werkzaamheden, die begeleiding is steeds minder... daarbij misschien ook meer diagnoses, maar er is ook meer bekend nu dan 10 jaar (of langer) terug...

----------


## femkeblokhuis

Sneller ingrijpen zodat ze een betere kans hebben om hierna weer terug te keren naar een normale school/opleiding!

----------

